# list-style-image IE



## the real intruder (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Navigationsmenü mit <ul> und <li> erstellt und anstatt der Punkte ein list-style-image eingefügt (die kleinen Pfeile vor den Links).

siehe hier:
http://www.fh-server.net/net_students/wallenborn/NameJunePaik/Sites/Works_MagnetTV.htm
z.B. vor Magnet TV, 1965

Problem: im IE sind diese Pfeile leicht nach oben verschoben.
Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## saschaf (13. Mai 2005)

Moin

Ich hab mal das Bild (list-style-image) auf 7x11 Pixel vergrößert und den Pfeil entsprechend nach unten verschoben. Damit siehts auch im IE passend aus.

MfG


----------



## the real intruder (13. Mai 2005)

Das ging schnell!

Ich habe eine angeblich bessere Methode für eine browser-konsistente Darstellung gefunden:

#navlist li {
padding-left: 10px;
background-image: url(images/arrow.gif);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: 0 .5em;
}

Habe allerdings im Moment nicht die Möglichkeit das zu testen. Weiß jemand, ob diese Methode zuverlässig ist?


----------



## c2uk (13. Mai 2005)

Nicht ganz. Zum einen musst Du noch list-style-type:none; setzen, sonst zeigt er ja die Listenpunkte an, zum anderen braucht background-position zwei Werte um die Position von der linken oberen Ecke aus zu bestimmen, allerdings habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Netscape 7.2 und Opera 7.irgendwas den background dann nicht anzeigen und lieber mit top, bottom, center, left, right arbeiten.


----------

